# E & K Scottish Badges



## villecour (1 Apr 2007)

Hello All,

I have been collecting Canadian badges for years and I have a somewhat modern, present day badge to the Essex & Kent Scottish which has a '' gold '' color instead of the usual white metal finish. Furthermore this bage is cast instead of the usual stamped construction.

Last week end, I attended the Etobicoke militaria show and picked up a pair of collar dogs to to unit, modern with clutch pins and with the same gold finish, I suspected a link with the badge I already had.

The question is: Who in the Regiment wears these golden cap and collar badges ???

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Marauder (9 Apr 2007)

The officers of the unit wear gold finish capbadges on their balmorals. Those of us down in the "shut up and die" ranks wore/wear the silver finish. I don't know the "why", but those are the mechanics. Somewhat akin the cloth capbadge of officers/SNCOs in certain regiments and metal for NCMs/NCOs.


----------



## villecour (11 Apr 2007)

Thanks for the information Marauder, it is much appreciated.
One final question, if officers wear these golden colored badges and collar dogs, do they also wear  golden shoulder metal titles or the white metal ones ?

Thanks


----------



## Marauder (19 Apr 2007)

IIRC, all ranks wear gold shoulder titles. It's been awhile since I wore DEU (or CADPAT for that matter). YMMV


----------



## villecour (22 Apr 2007)

Thanks Marauder,


----------

